# Benzing Express G2 Question?



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought a Benzing Express G2 and I can only log 5 birds in training mode.
Is that correct with this system?


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I think your question would be answered faster if it was posted in Homing & Racing Pigeons


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> I think your question would be answered faster if it was posted in Homing & Racing Pigeons


I agree and I'll be happy to move it. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dogging_99 said:


> I bought a Benzing Express G2 and I can only log 5 birds in training mode.
> Is that correct with this system?


I don't know specifically about the G2, but our members use the Benzing, and regardless of the brand, only being able to log 5 birds doesn't make a bit of sense and the clock would be useless, so.......either you're doing something wrong, there's something wrong with the chip rings, or there's a problem with the clock. 
If 50 birds pass across the antenna, then 50 birds should clock, or 100 for that matter.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Benzing G2 clocking system*

I agree the clock is useless at only clocking 5 birds in training mode. I'm not able to test the clock with a club system. I can't find any specs other than:

Benzing Express Clock only – The Express clock is the most affordable electronic system on the market. This timer has an integrated antenna and can use up to six additional antennae. Stores up to three races and has memory for up to 250 pigeons. Compatible with the Atis club equipment.

Doesn't say how many I can clock in training mode.
Integrated antenna ?? What?, It came with 2 antenna's and G2 Anplifier.

I can read all 10 chips but I have to clear/reset the training mode to clock another 5 chips.

Can some one with a Benzing G2 clocking system test theres in trainning mode and reply.

Thanks,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

dogging_99 said:


> I bought a Benzing Express G2 and I can only log 5 birds in training mode.
> Is that correct with this system?



I can't imagine what you might be doing, which would only allow you to clock 5 birds in training mode. Have you called the supplier and asked ? I'm thinking someone would have to have you walk them through the whole process. I can tell you this, if you own a G-2 and you are frustrated with it, NEVER buy one of the other brands or an earlier version of Benzing....because G-2 is pretty simple to use. 

When you figure out what it was, please share with us the details, in case the question comes up again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dogging_99 said:


> I agree the clock is useless at only clocking 5 birds in training mode. I'm not able to test the clock with a club system. I can't find any specs other than:
> 
> Benzing Express Clock only – The Express clock is the most affordable electronic system on the market. This timer has an integrated antenna and can use up to six additional antennae. Stores up to three races and has memory for up to 250 pigeons. Compatible with the Atis club equipment.
> 
> ...



Another member here, "Learning" (Dan) may know what's going on. Maybe he'll be on later. Wish I could tell you.........all I can tell you is something ain't right............


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Benzing Express G2 Question/Answer*

Ok I contacted Ed with Siegel pigeons and the reason that I can only read 5 chips is because I need to couple the chips with the AU bands and bird.

I orderd 10 AU bands and 10 CHIPS had I known to train more than 5 birds I would have to couple all the bands with the chips Ed could of done it for me before shiping the G2, Chips and Bands to me.

I live 150 miles from nearest club so I need to go there and couple the chips to bands for training I would also need color and sex?
So basically I need to Couple the Birds First.

I have two chicks that hatched and had just received the bands on their 5th day so I banded them. A hobbyist offered me more chicks but doesn't band them so I have bands for them as well.

So how it works is I can train 250 birds I guess but they will need to be Coupled to the Bands/Bird.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Response from Benzing Support*

SNIP----------------------------------------------------------

Hi Mike

I take it you are not in South Africa?

Your device is working 100%. It only allows you to scan a few rings, which
are not coupled, in order to test the antennae etc.

Once you couple the pigeons you can clock them all in training (250 Max) as
well as your race pigeons.

You will have to couple the pigeons via the club system in order to race or
train with the device.

The G2 is compatible with all Benzing club systems.

The G2 does not have an internal antennae and this model must not be
confused with the older model express clock which had a built in antenae in
the clock itself. The pigeons walked over the antennae as the clock was
fitted into a bracket.

My advice is that you contact the seller who must assist you.

Regards

Robert Swanepoel

END SNIP -----------------------------------------------------------------------

OK I was confused with Express Clock and G2 System, Clear Now!!

Thanks: Mike


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

DO I UNDERSTAND THIS RIGHT? If you own a benzing system and want to train say 30 young birds, besides having to buy 30 electronic bands for your young birds you have to first take them to your club and register them with the band number of the bird before you can train them with your clock?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> DO I UNDERSTAND THIS RIGHT? If you own a benzing system and want to train say 30 young birds, besides having to buy 30 electronic bands for your young birds you have to first take them to your club and register them with the band number of the bird before you can train them with your clock?


Yep.....you understand correctly..........it's not that they have to be "registered with band numbers"........the birds band number has to be "assigned" to the chip ring and the only way to do that is to put the information into a program called Pidex and then all of the info has to be downloaded into your clock and you have to have the club system to do that.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Renee, so is it a problem reusing the electronic band on another bird if during training you find a dud of a flier (lol) and use the band on another bird?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Thank you Renee, so is it a problem reusing the electronic band on another bird if during training you find a dud of a flier (lol) and use the band on another bird?


You can't reuse the band without taking it back to the RS, having them hook up the club unit, assign the chip ring to a NEW bird and download it into the clock.
I'll tell you what WE do............have a chip ring for EVERY SINGLE BIRD.....if you don't fly the bird, then nothing lost. If you don't PLAN on flying it, but change your mind, then you already have the chip ring and can put it on the bird and you're good to go.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

OK Renee "Thanks" for your input!


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*basic club system for free w/G2*

I wish I could of got a deal like this offer on the other side of the pond!
Buy a G2 system and get the basic club system for free!!

http://www.homingpigeons.co.uk/contact.htm


----------



## ashleyflash76 (7 mo ago)

I've got M3 now if my rings are not couple properly in the club system will my antennas not work


----------

